# Crest Power Supply



## twosaint (Aug 4, 2013)

I am a total new person to large-scale trains. I have picked up some LGB diesels and some cars from a local estate sale. I have a new Crest 55468 power supply and would like to know what else I need to hook up this power to the tracks. I would like to run wireless in the coming future as my plans include a large area on our farm “just for trains with two separate dog bones. Thank you for your answers and consideration in advance, 

two saint


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What you've got is a 24-volt, 15 amp regulated power supply. That's a good thing to have, as gives you a lot of options for how you ultimately power your trains. At the most basic level, you'll need some kind of throttle to regulate the 24 volts coming from the power supply. I've got a Crest 55401-10, which is Aristo's (now Crest) 10-amp throttle hooked to mine. It works well. LGB and others make similar throttles, though I don't have the part numbers off the top of my head. One of those for each of your loops will give you independent control of the trains, though the throttles themselves are not wireless. But it will get the job done. 

If you want wireless, you've got a number of options. Keeping with the same Crest product line, you can use that power supply to feed two "Revolution" trackside base stations. That will give you one handheld wireless transmitter which will control both tracks independently. You can also still find Aristo's older-model "Train Engineer" systems that will work just as well for what you're trying to do. 

We run the older Train Engineer stuff as well as G-Scale Graphics "RailBoss" system out at the Colorado RR museum. I forget the specific Railboss product we're using at the museum, but if you e-mail Del (www.gscalegraphics.net), he'll be able to get you going. His system uses a simple key fob to control the train, or a newer 6-button transmitter. I just reviewed the 6-button system in the current (December) Garden Railways. Remote Control Systems of Australia (Tony Walsham) also makes a wireless throttle what will work for what you're trying to do, and just came out with a new handheld throttle to operate it. I haven't had the chance to try his new throttle yet, but it looks nice. Del and Tony are both members here, so hopefully they might chime in themselves. 

If--down the road--you wanted to get into DCC control, that power supply would be perfect for running that as well. 

Welcome to MLS! 

Later, 

K


----------



## twosaint (Aug 4, 2013)

Good morning, 

Thank you for your considerate reply. I really appreciate the information and the leads. 

Al


----------

